# Home made blinds



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

I have constructed a couple of blinds out of cattle fencing (7' wide x 3.5' deep x 52" tall) They are 2-3 man blinds. The sides I have covered with H.S. Leaf Camo (3-d, wetland pattern) The top is the same type of camo. I plan to decoy in ND in mid-March. Is there anything I should be concerned about as far as making the blinds less conspicuous? I think that they should appear to geese as a big bale of hay, but i may be wrong. I thought about sticking a bunch of corn stalks into the sides of them for better concealment.

Thanks for any advice.

P.S. I have about 1500 decoys, a mix of rags, silouhettes, shells, string-o-wings, and a flag. I also use an e-caller from cabelas. We purchased all of this as a group for this year's hunt. It'll be our first year decoying. We have jumped and pass hunted for the last 3 years. Any other advice on blind hunting?


----------



## tom sawyer (Feb 1, 2006)

We used a boat blind in a field last year, it worked pretty well even thouygh it looked like it stuck out like a sore thumb in the chisel-ploughed field. So with that massive spread of yours, you should do well.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

ya know if you would have asked me last year what I thought about an above ground blind for snows I would have told you it would suck.

This year a great freind of mine is using one right now in southern Nebraska and is just pounding them.


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys. I was getting a little worried when I saw a lot of people talking about how they were wary of shadows even from laydown blinds! I thought that if these created shadows that geese were scared of, then mine would scare geese away for miles!


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

I have now completed one of these blinds. One thing I wonder is how much the glare might bother the geese. I have wrapped black tape around all of the 1/4" cattle fence along the top and sides so that we won't catch our clothes on it when we are swinging. It doesn't glare too much, but I wonder if it's too much for the geese. I also used grommets on the leaf camo to attach it with zip ties, and they were shiny gold color. I took a permanent black marker and colored them so that they wouldn't glare. That seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Just make it look like a natural occuring clump of grass or whatever and you shouldnt have a problem. Maybe use a tumbleweed or 3 to breakup the straight edge. If stuff like this bothered em that bad then the ground pounders would never stand a chance.


----------



## adam (Mar 17, 2005)

if the cloth is glaring mud it up


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I would say 52" is way too tall but I'd love to proven wrong! Let us know how it works.


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

52 inches tall crist what are you trying hide a massive hard on. Sounds like to me with 2 guys in a blind it is more of a Broke back Mountain thing goin on. I would try to cut the 52 inches in half at least


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

My blind is 24ft by 4ft by 4ft...I laughed too at first.


----------



## true outdoorsman (Feb 16, 2006)

One thing i have done is if you want it to look like a haybale, make it look like one. zippy tie a bunch of clumps of hay to it and put another haybale or two somewhere else in the field so it doesn't draw so much attention, snows have seen plenty of haybales in their travels and have fed plenty close to em'


----------



## wisconsingoosehunter (Feb 13, 2006)

I think i'll try (like you said) to add some hay/corn/other natural vegetation to the outside of the blind. And thanks to all of you who gave me some pointers. I enjoy coming on this site because there is so much experience out there to learn from. (The only thing that sucks is that you have to listen to the guys who can't get their minds off Broke Back Mountain!) :withstupid:


----------

